# Cat Whisperer?



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

Has anyone used one and what do you think?

My cat, Ellie, has stopped eating. I realize that when a cat refuses to eat among other things, that it is sometimes the end. But she _wants _to eat. She meows for food and comes to the kitchen when it's normal feeding time, but then she won't eat no matter what I give her.

The vet ran all kinds of tests, and Ellie does have a few issues....thickened heart wall, and she's always had allergies. But the vet really just cannot pin down one thing that is causing this. It's going on two weeks now, and I'm feeding her via a syringe.

Anyway, the vet called to talk to me tonight about it, and she did mention that she knows a woman who talks to animals....said she has done it with some of the cats she's taken care of and some of their horses (it's a cat only clinic and a horse rescue farm). She said if I'm interested in trying it to see if she can find out why Ellie isn't eating she could get us together.

Any thoughts?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm sure you have a very competent vet but perhaps a second opinion is in order. Sometimes a fresh pair of eyes can notice something new......


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Have you tried to cheapest, smelliest, fishiest food you could find?

I suppose it is worth a try to call the lady...


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Two weeks is a long time for a cat to go without eating, even if you are feeding her by syringe. I assume the vet checked out her mouth and teeth for any sign of a problem there that would make eating very uncomfortable? Did your vet give her an appetitie stimulant? (can't remember the name at the moment.) Have you tried _Fancy Feast_ or Heinz or Gerber's baby food chicken (no veggies) or sardines? 

If she still refuses to eat, I would go with the animal communicator; some people are gifted in that way. I think it's worth it, as you'll regret that you didn't, if Ellie passes on and you didn't have the communicator.


----------



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes, I did try some Fancy Feast and she barely gave it a glance. She is taking an appetite stimulant, and as I said she seems hungry and to want to eat but then she just looks at the food and won't consider eating it at all.

Her mouth and teeth looked fine. They thought her heart problem might be making it hard for her to breathe as she eats and maybe that's why she doesn't.

She acts totally normal otherwise. Last night she got on my lap twice to lay and purr, and she got into bed with me and slept in her normal spot and did her normal "I'm a cat so I'm supposed to annoy and wake you all night" antics.

The supplement they gave me to feed her when she left the vet had ingrediants that she's allergic to, but they said at that point it was more important to give her any kind of nutrition than to worry about the allergies. Now that we are out of it, I am watering down some canned prescription food that she is not allergic too. I'm going to see if that starts making her feel better.

I'm tempted to use the communicator just to see how it goes tho.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Will she eat out of your hand? Lick off of your fingers? If she'll do that, maybe try to raise the food dish.

I'd also worry about dehydration if she isn't eating. That can make her sick to her stomach.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

I hope you figure out what is wrong! I'll be praying! I know I'd be desperate if anything happened to my kitty.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I would keep trying some different foods also. I know how frustrating it is to get a cat to eat. My cat Sophie had IBD. She would go through periods where she wouldn't eat. Not saying your cat will go for it; try EVO 95% duck or chcken/turkey. Also any of the smelly kinds with fish. It might not be what you want her to eat, but it's important just to get her to eat on her own.

My vet eventually put her on a low dose of Prednisone and that worked pretty well. I know often vets don't want to try that first though b/c of side effects. Also if it's just allergy-related, it's not needed. (In my arm-chair dr mode here..maybe an anti-imflammatory would make her feel good enough to eat).


----------



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

No, she won't eat out of my hand or lick my fingers. I tried the smelly fishy wet food. No go. She is drinking water, so that is good. And I'm mixing the canned food with water for the syringe so she's getting some that way too. The vet did say that a steroid treatment might help, but right now I'm seeing if she improves by not having the supplement she was allergic to.


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

MowMow said:


> I'm sure you have a very competent vet but perhaps a second opinion is in order. Sometimes a fresh pair of eyes can notice something new......


I concur....and not just one that will tell you something they think you want to hear....but a vet who will tell you like it is for the best interest of the cat.

I hope you have it figured out soon


----------



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, everyone. I do really, really trust my vet. She has taken care of Ellie ever since I got her, and I love that she knows her so well when if I was to go to a "regular" vet clinic I don't think they would remember everything about her.

Ellie didn't seem well when I went home for lunch. And neither of us is having a very good time with each other with the feeding, etc. I'm thinking maybe she is ready to move on.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

As I said, I'm sure she's a very competent vet but isn't having a second opinion worth it if it MIGHT keep you from having to put her down? If it comes down to that I'd be up for trying EVERYTHING. Pet communicators, second opinions, chakra therapy... you name it and I'd be up to try it if it saved MowMow. :wink


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I was wondering how old your cat is. From the information you’ve given your cat is very sick. The vet is just missing what is going on. The thickening of the heart wall will be fatal. There are meds to help control it if it’s not to advanced.

I used to be skeptical about animal communicators too. My friends took their cat to a communicator and the woman told my friends the cats background which my friends knew of when they adopted her. The communicator was spot on!

My vet does animal communication. I would give it a try. What do you have to loose. I pulled a very sick cat out of a no kill shelter awhile back. This cat had it health issue totally mismanaged. It was beyond belief. I brought her home to die with me. She had UTI so my vet put her on meds. She was subQed each day. She barely ate. I gave her the baby food meats. I was waiting for her to let me know when she wanted to pass and not suffer anymore. My vet came by my house to check on her. She was so happy to be with me. I didn’t leave her side for a week. I camped out in my office with her. Slept in there also. 

She threw a clot which went into her leg. We gentlely told her how much we loved her and sent her on her way to her next life. It’s hard to make that decision to stop trying to make her live. To force a turned corner just hoping you can turn it around. That is why you need to be intuitive and use animal communicators.

There is a book I ran across just when I was a bit open to animal communication after my friend’s experience. I would suggest you give it a read and form your opinion from there. Its called Animals and the Afterlife: True Stories of Our Best Friends Journey beyond Death by Kim Sheridan

 [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Animals-Afterlife-Stories-Friends-Journey/dp/1401908896/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1308854400&sr=1-1[/ame]



Youll be in my thoughts and prayers. I know its a diffacult time.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

If you are at the point where you think she might die and you don't want to try a different vet then an animal communicator won't hurt anything. If it were my cats I would call a million psychics and a million vets to try to get anything that helped.


----------



## Smokey596 (Nov 29, 2010)

Well, of course I would try anything within reason, but I certainly don't want her to suffer. She is 15 and has always been fragile with the allergies and now her heart. I've had to let one cat go before in my lifetime, and it was the hardest thing I've ever done, but I do believe that they let you know. Sometimes it's just that look they give you.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Smokey596 said:


> Well, of course I would try anything within reason, but I certainly don't want her to suffer. She is 15 and has always been fragile with the allergies and now her heart. I've had to let one cat go before in my lifetime, and it was the hardest thing I've ever done, but I do believe that they let you know. Sometimes it's just that look they give you.


It is very hard to make that decission. I depend on friends to help me know when it is time when Im am distraught about the health issues. Ive had to make the decissions so many times now I have an intuitive sense that they are ready to pass over. Its a gift we give them not to suffer but to send them on. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Smokey596 said:


> Sometimes it's just that look they give you.


This look haunts me. My dog Mini had this look in her eyes the morning I put her to sleep when she was 16. It is an empty, blank and joyless look.


----------



## ShadowsRescue (Mar 7, 2011)

I have used an animal communicator numerous times. My vet uses her too!! The lady I use is wonderful. I have used her for health issues, behavior issues and when it was time to cross to the rainbow bridge.


----------

